# Control de temperatura con pic18f4550



## jamesv (Sep 20, 2009)

Saludos

Deseo su consejo para realizar un proyecto de control de temperatura, la idea es calentar un grupo de resistores de potencia ubicadas en un extremo de un canal o ducto cerrado, junto a ellas un ventilador (motor dc) para impulsar aire caliente hacia el otro extremo donde ubicaré un sensor de temperatura, he realizado varias pruebas con sensores (Pt100, termocuplas, integrado LM35) y ya está hecha la programación del adc del pic, para la adquisición de datos. Necesito tener de 0 a 5v en la entrada del adc, para tener el rango de lectura de 0 a 1023 bits, el sensor mas idoneo al parecer es una pt100, por su linealidad y tiempo de respuesta comparado a los otros dos.
Obviamente el sensor me presenta variación de resistencia, por eso uso un puente de Wheastone, y luego un opamp 741 (o me recomiendan otro opamp) en comparación y ahi tengo mi variacion de voltaje. Mi solicitud de ayuda es si ustedes conocen otros métodos para mantener estable y pura la señal del rtd, para evitar interferencias por los componentes externos como resistencias del opan y puente.
Además del método de control de las resistencia de potencia a la salida del pwm del pic, que circuitería o C.I. me recomiendan.

Anexo el circuito.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 25, 2009)

que tipo de maquina deseas controlar temperatura ??? que rango necesitas de precision ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 25, 2009)

De entrada cambiaria el LM741 por algo mas actual... como un LM308 o incluso alguno de instrumentacion, pero eso depende de la precision que requieras....

Segundo, a que distancia tienes el sensor del operacional? si la distancia es larga yo usaria cable trenzado (y tal vez con blindaje) para evitar interferencias... o incluso añadir el operacional lo mas cerca del sensor y mandar la señal amplificada por medio del cable hasta el PIC

Tercero... lo mejor para control en temperatura es implementar un PID, se que es engorroso calcularlo pero te evita el "overshooting" de un control on-off

Todo esto depende del tipo de aplicacion que requieras, que precision y que presupuesto estes considerando.....


----------



## jamesv (Sep 27, 2009)

Saludos, gracias por sus respuestas..

Bueno si tengo planeado hacer el control PID, inclusive: Pd, PI, y on-off.
Tomaré en cuenta lo del operacional.

Adjunto pongo unas fotos de la maqueta artesanal donde he tomado una secadora de cabello y utilizaré sus resistencias para conectar al pwm voy a acoplar un optotriac MOC3041, que por fin lo encontré en el mercado, junto a un triac.

Además en la foto montada al extremo de una prolongación de 20cm, un tubo plástico está la Pt100.

Espero contar con todas las sugerencias utiles.

Gracias.


----------



## Deviant (Feb 28, 2010)

yo estoy tratando de hacer algo como esto pero con un estilo de "horno" utilizando una caja y un bombillo para calentar la pt100, sin embargo no se por donde empezar y estoy perdido, me encantaria recibir ayuda por parte de ustedes!! gracias de antemano!


----------

